# Need a Pro Opinion please! (At-home foil highlights)



## MACLovin (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey everyone.. so I saw this video at totalbeauty.com (see below) and I got the itch to do my own foils, being that it's cheaper and I only want a few and not a full head of highlights. 

Link ---->  Create Gorgeous Highlights at Home Part One

There's a part 2 of the vid there on the site as well... 


Basically, can someone tell me if this is the best way to go about it? I know there are several methods and I want to know which one will give me the best results. This one? The weaving method (with the rattail comb)? 

Also.. I have colored hair which is a dark auburn-ish color, pretty heavy on the red as I used a 'color booster'.. so I'm not sure what color it will turn out to be once I start the lifting process. 

I bought some stuff at Sally's last night but I wanted to come on here and ask people who know what they're doing first before I take the leap. Here's what I got:

-a bowl
-coloring brush
-gloves
-rat-tail comb to make sections
-20 volume developer
-Clairol "Kaleidocolors" tonal powder lightener.. it says it 'lightens up to 5 levels and adds neutral/beige tones to dark brown to light blonde hair'. 

What I'm going for is nothing drastic, I want like strawberry blondish honey colored highlights. Is that lightener with the toner built in any good? They had another one that added cool tones, but my hair is warm colored from the red so I don't want it to be all jacked up! Should I use a separate toner or a regular tube of color instead of the lightener/toner combo? 


If someone could give me some insight/advice, I would be SO grateful! I know people always recommend going to a pro to have it done, but with a little instruction I'm perfectly capable of doing this myself, I'm sure. I just need to know that I'm using the right products and technique, and if i'm not, let me know what to buy and I'll exchange it for something better.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Apr 1, 2010)

If you _have_ to use home colour, I'd atleast recommend a friend to do your foils. It would he hard to do the back of your head, and unless you have a room of mirrors you might not get all the hair..Leaving you with highlights that would look like 2 month regrowth.

When you're applying the lightener, do NOT go up to the scalp. Only go up until you reach the end of the foil. Lightener expands, and if you go up to the scalp it can damage your hair more then necessary and bleed out.

Also, when folding the foils don't just crease it, you'll have a dark line in youre hair. Lightly bend the corners of the foil (that doesn't have hair in it) and have it bent up. Do not fold the sides, cause the bleach will expand and needs to oxidize. 

Good luck!


Edit: Since you have that red you will have a orange undertone. If necessary, get a blue based toner. That way, you'll get that blonde you're looking for instead of a brassy orange.


----------



## speedygirl247 (Apr 1, 2010)

20 volume developer probably will not give much lift, I would use a high lift tint with 30 volume developer and do a strand test first to see if you like the end result colour before you put it on and you have committed yourself to it.  I usually just cut a bit off from underneath,  put it in the foil and let it develop to see the colour first.  In terms of technique,  it really depends on how thick your hair is,  if its very thick like mine i do a combination of slicing and weaving, and use every foil with no seperating sections in between  if your hair isnt very thick, weave,  miss a section and weave the next section.  It is actually quite difficult to do this yourself,  I am a trained hairdresser although I have not worked as a hairdresser for some years now,  I struggle to do my own.  Just be really, really careful that you do not pile on too much product near the top of the foil as it will bleed and you will end up with blobs of colour which is not a good look,  I did that to my sister practising when I was still training.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Apr 1, 2010)

Id say instead of going to a salon or doing it yourself, why not go to a beauty school?


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 3, 2010)

At Sally's you can buy a chunking cap which basically just allows you to pull thicker strands of hair out then a frosting cap would. If your scared of foils at all thats a good alternative for at home highlights. I really think you should return the 20v for 30v though. 20v won't give u the blonde shade u want.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 3, 2010)

I would recommend going to a beauty school as well if you cant afford going to a salon. 
The only problem with doing at home foils is not being able to see the back of your head and you will more than likely get "tiger stripes" 
If you do I recommend getting 30 vol. since 20 will not really lift. You will need a toner just in case your highlights turn orange. 
I would just go to a beauty school or if you have a friend that knows what she or he is doing to do it. 
I think you will regret doing it at home...


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 12, 2010)

i use 20vol on ALL of my clients. sure, it takes more time, but its a lot less damaging on the hair. i use it on myself as well. if you must do it yourself, (i do my roots myself, and it deffinitely takes time, and i'm a "professional") make sure you have a hand mirror and are ready to get into some uncomfortable positions against another mirror. if possible, have a friend hold the mirror for you so you can have both of your hands available for yourself. i've never used a lightener with a toner in it, however it sounds like bs to me :/ if you don't like how it turns out, you can always run to the store and put it back on.


----------



## Poppyjuice (May 1, 2013)

I'm assuming you've found your answer by now but for other readers I'd like to say that you can do your own highlights or color weave at home.  I've been doing mine and my daughters for several years now.  I made a photo tutorial showing you how at http://poppyjuice-poppy.blogspot.com/2012/03/do-it-yourself-hair-color-weave-or.html .

  	Once you understand the technique, you'll need the right products for the job to avoid a crazy color result.  Doing it yourself will save you a ton of money!


----------



## Saidir (May 2, 2013)

Please check the date of a thread before posting, I'm going to lock this because thread necromancy is bad. 





  	Starting a new thread would probably be best in situations like this. In this case, a whole tutorial forum for your use.


----------

